
Discovery of classic pi formula a ‘cunning piece of magic’ - milhous
http://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/discovery-of-classic-pi-formula-a-cunning-piece-of-magic-128002/
======
DrScump
just posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544026)

